# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2015



## MSantos (1 Nov 2015 às 00:55)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## dahon (1 Nov 2015 às 04:01)

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro forte por Viseu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Nov 2015 às 07:12)

Bom dia. O dia aqui segue muito nublado por cirrocumulus e algumas formações médias que ainda não consegui discernir ao certo. O dia de ontem terminou com 2mm segundo a estação do Keipha (aviso amarelo desnecessário por parte do IPMA para a localidade).
Entretanto o ponto mais alto do dia de ontem foi o poente que adquiriu as tonalidades da época e do Halloween *(deixo as restantes fotos no tópico do pôr-do-sol(http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/por-do-sol.3190/page-46#post-520225)*

A partir das 17:31h













Fase terminal do poente a partir das 17:40h:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 07:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom dia. O dia aqui segue muito nublado por cirrocumulus e algumas formações médias que ainda não consegui discernir ao certo. O dia de ontem terminou com 2mm segundo a estação do Keipha (aviso amarelo desnecessário por parte do IPMA para a localidade). Entretanto o ponto mais alto do dia de ontem foi o poente que adquiriu as tonalidades da época e do Halloween:
> 
> A partir das 17:31h
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelos registos fotograficos.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 08:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A partir das 17:31h



 céu em fogo! Fantástico!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2015 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

Por Viseuu está um dia bastante solarengo, com centro fraco a moderado e um ambiente fresco na rua

Atuais 17,3°C e 76%HR, com 13,3km/h do quadrante N.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Nov 2015 às 11:18)

Boas

Por aqui esta sol com o ceu nublado. O vento está fraco. Sigo com 18°C


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Nov 2015 às 14:06)

boas por aqui tem estado sol e algumas nuvens...

E bem arejado


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2015 às 16:05)

15.9°C no Sarzedo, com o céu cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## huguh (1 Nov 2015 às 17:40)

por aqui foi um dia nublado mas bem agradável com algum sol


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Nov 2015 às 20:56)

boas

por aqui não houve grandes alterações durante o dia, apenas começou a ficar muito nublado pelo final do dia. continua o vento fraco e sigo com 17.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2015 às 21:00)

Boas...dia muito ventoso e continua,a manhã ainda foi com algum sol,de tarde ficou muito nublado,pelas 18h ainda foram 30 minutos de ,continua nublado e com 17.7ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2015 às 09:54)

Bom dia .

Certinha desde de madrugada ,com 8.0mm de .


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2015 às 11:48)

Bons dias
Chuva e vento fraco
acumulada 6.0mm
Temperatura 11.4ºC e 96%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2015 às 12:32)

Boas ...ainda não parou ,uma vezes sem vontade...e outras com muita vontade,agora está a cair com vontade ,com 12.6ºC e vai nos 16.0mm.


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Nov 2015 às 12:52)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...ainda não parou ,uma vezes sem vontade...e outras com muita vontade,agora está a cair com vontade ,com 12.6ºC e vai nos 16.0mm.



Por aqui tambem esta a cair com vontade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2015 às 14:01)

Boas...continua ...agora em modo certinha,já algum tempo,no horizonte ...céu tapadinho,com 12.4ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## Meteolouco (2 Nov 2015 às 14:54)

Por aqui aqui até agora acumulou 9,6mm com +12,7ºC e continua a chover miudinho pelo radar parece que vêm ai células mais intensas para o interior...


----------



## huguh (2 Nov 2015 às 14:57)

por aqui choveu um pouco por volta das 11 e parou
há cerca de 40min atrás voltou a chover e assim continua, cai certinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2015 às 15:38)

Boas ...continua a cair com gosto ,com 20.0mm.


----------



## huguh (2 Nov 2015 às 16:27)

ainda não parou de chover, grande rega
cai moderada, sem parar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2015 às 16:49)

Alguém deixou a torneira aberta lá em cima ...quase de noite e chove bem ,vai subindo 24.0mm.


----------



## huguh (2 Nov 2015 às 17:07)

continua sem parar também por aqui, vento moderado a acompanhar
a chuva é tanta que aqui à volta parece nevoeiro, não se vê nada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2015 às 18:45)

Boas...continua ,com 14h sem parar ,com 11.7ºC e 26.0mm.

Dados de ontem 12.5ºC / 20.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 19:02)

Muito boa rega por extensas zonas do interior. Nas últimas horas destaque para o vale do Douro.

A persistência e a moderação da intensidade não podiam ser melhores para repôr o conteúdo de água no solo sem quaisquer estragos.

Em evento está o acumulado desde o início do mês:


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2015 às 19:44)

StormRic disse:


> Muito boa rega por extensas zonas do interior. Nas últimas horas destaque para o vale do Douro.
> 
> A persistência e a moderação da intensidade não podiam ser melhores para repôr o conteúdo de água no solo sem quaisquer estragos.
> 
> Em evento está o acumulado desde o início do mês:


Concordo plenamente! Alguém tem que visitar as albufeiras que já devem estar mais gorduchas


----------



## huguh (2 Nov 2015 às 20:11)

a intensidade da chuva diminuiu mas a chuva, essa não pára


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2015 às 20:36)

Ainda ...vai em 29.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2015 às 20:48)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de chuvinha, caiu certinha com algumas pausas. não houve vento 
actualmente esta tudo calmo, não chove, sem vento e sigo com 14.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2015 às 21:33)

Boas...ainda ,mas já fraca,com 11.8ºC e 30.0mm.


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2015 às 21:37)

E continua a chuva tem sido um dia de chuva persistente 
acumulada 31.2mm
Temperatura 10.6ºC e 97%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Nov 2015 às 22:11)

Chuva moderada de momento, sigo com 13.2ºC e vento fraco. A chuva tem sido persistente com maior abundância de períodos de chuva fraca que períodos de chuva moderada. O acumulado da estação do Keipha vai em *14.5mm*(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history).


----------



## huguh (2 Nov 2015 às 22:57)

por aqui já vão umas 9h sem parar de chover


----------



## baojoao (3 Nov 2015 às 08:09)

Ontem(das 8:00 às 8:00 de hoje) registei 26 mm


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2015 às 11:52)

Bons dias
Céu com algumas abertas
Temperatura 14ºC e 83%Hr
acumulada hoje 7.2mm
acumulada ontem 33.7mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2015 às 13:22)

Boa tarde .

Hoje mais calmo quanto há ,boa rega ontem ,de noite alguma chuva fraca,pelo meio da manhã um aguaceiro mais forte,o sol hoje já apareceu por alguns momentos,muita nuvem e vento fraco,com 15.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 11.6ºC / 17.0ºC e 30.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2015 às 14:09)

Boas ...já com sol e muita nuvem,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2015 às 15:08)

Muito sol ...para secar e faz a erva crescer,os campos ficam mais bonitos todos verdes ,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2015 às 18:59)

Boas...depois uma tarde com bons momentos de sol,já ,mas fraca,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## huguh (3 Nov 2015 às 20:39)

por aqui uma tarde bem agradável com céu nublado mas sol
segue a noite calma e sem chuva


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2015 às 20:55)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de cu encoberto com alguns aguaceiros. não houve vento. 
actualmente está tudo  calmo, céu encoberto, sem vento e sigo com 15.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2015 às 22:00)

Boas...tudo calmo ,sem vento,céu nublado,com 14.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 18.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2015 às 23:12)

Céu nublado e por vezes uns chuviscos
Temperatura 13.1ºC e 91%Hr
acumulada 7.2mm

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 15.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2015 às 10:35)

Bom dia.

Alguma chuva fraca durante a noite e manhã e continua ,com 15.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2015 às 10:44)

Bom dia

Tem chovido muito em largas zonas desta região interior norte e centro. Destaque para os acumulados na Guarda, Sabugal e vale do Douro.







O mês já está interessante com menos de 4 dias de chuva:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2015 às 11:46)

Boas...continua ,agora com mais intensidade ,com 15.5ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2015 às 12:13)

Continua ,agora fraca,com 15.1ºC e subiu para os 5.0mm.


----------



## huguh (4 Nov 2015 às 13:32)

boas

por aqui choveu durante a madrugada, acordei algumas vezes com a chuva a bater na janela
depois parou um pouco durante o fim da manhã
há uns 15min atrás caiu um aguaceiro forte que durou uns 5min. por agora não chove


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2015 às 13:35)

Continua ...mais moderada ,com 7.0mm.


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2015 às 16:08)

Boas 
Algumas abertas entre muitas nuvens baixas
Temperatura 14.6ºC e 95%Hr
acumulada 16.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2015 às 17:53)

Boas...já não chove,agora chegou o nevoeiro ,com 14.9ºC e chegou aos 10.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2015 às 18:49)

Boas...nevoeiro continua,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2015 às 20:52)

boas

por aqui a madrugada foi chuvosa, caiu bem tal como a manha com aguaceiros moderados. já durante a tarde choveu menos com alguns aguaceiros.  
não houve vento

actualmente está tudo calmo, céu nublado sem vento e sigo com 13.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2015 às 21:17)

Boas...pela sul da cidade o nevoeiro continua ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2015 às 23:54)

Céu nublado 
Temperatura 12.2ºC e 91%Hr
acumulada 17.2mm

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2015 às 15:03)

Boas,por aqui sempre tapado o céu ,com chuva muita fraca,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2015 às 19:18)

Boas...nevoeiro e chuva fraca,com 15.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.5ºC / 16.1ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2015 às 19:45)

Boas 
Nevoeiro e chuva molha parvos  0.2mm acumulados
Temperatura 13.1ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2015 às 20:44)

Boas...continua a chuva muita fraca,com 15.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2015 às 21:03)

boas

por aqui dia de céu encoberto, com alguns aguaceiros fracos. este é o 3º dia sem vento. 
actualmente não há alterações, sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2015 às 22:26)

Continua a chuva fraca.


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2015 às 23:14)

Pouco a pouco la vai acumulando agora com 1.2mm
Temperatura 13.2ºC e 99%Hr

Dados de hoje 12ºC / 13.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2015 às 10:25)

Bom dia .

Hoje já com sol...com vontade de aparecer e quente ,com 17.8ºC e muita nuvem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2015 às 11:16)

Boas ...mesmo quente voltamos há roupa de verão ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2015 às 13:18)

Boas ...muito sol e quente..é afronta este sol,até faz zumbir a cabeça ,com 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2015 às 14:08)

Boas ...poucas nuvens e mais sol...quente ,voltamos ao tempo da manga curta ,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2015 às 14:17)

18.9ºC, céu maioritariamente nublado, mas sol muito intenso (quando aparece por entre as nuvens)
Ao bocado quando estava no carro estava mesmo desgradável.


----------



## huguh (6 Nov 2015 às 15:14)

boas

durante a manhã chuviscou um pouco, ainda molhou bem o chão
agora uma tarde agradável, temperatura amena com ceu muito nublado, algumas abertas e sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2015 às 15:21)

Tarde de verão ,com 21.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2015 às 17:16)

Um dia já mais quente que os anteriores.

Começou com algum nevoeiro e chuva fraca, mas agora já se apresenta pouco nublado. 16,5ºC neste momento.

Um sun dog ao pôr do sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2015 às 17:21)

Boas...a esta hora ainda muita claridade ,foram uma serie de dias...que a esta hora já era de noite de todo ,céu limpo e 19.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2015 às 17:40)

Já com menos luz.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2015 às 19:19)

Boas...depois de tantos dias...seguidos,andar desaparecido ,presente o vento de NNE,sinal de bom tempo ,com 17.3ºC e céu limpo .

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 21.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2015 às 21:17)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2015 às 22:28)

14.3ºC, noite bem amena


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2015 às 00:49)

Dan disse:


> Um sun dog ao pôr do sol.



Sun dog de luxo esse, colorido perfeito. Também há ali qualquer coisa um pouco mais acima, talvez parte do halo solar, e vislumbra-se a extensão do arco parélio, para a esquerda.


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2015 às 08:48)

Céu limpo e 15.6ºC

Mínima: 12.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia .

Voltamos aos dias de céu limpo ,hoje vai aquecer,já vai nos 19.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (7 Nov 2015 às 11:18)

15.8ºC no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2015 às 12:36)

Boas...o sol até ,com 22.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2015 às 13:19)

Vai subindo...até estala ,com 22.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2015 às 14:56)

Dia mais típico de fins de Setembro 
23.6ºC, nem uma nuvem no céu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Nov 2015 às 18:33)

Ontem o dia começou muito nublado e com chuva fraca ou chuviscos, tendo brotado uma tarde solarenga com algumas nuvens médias ao início e com nuvens mais altas com cirrus radiatus e cirrostarus para o fim. Foi também uma tarde com ótimas condições para observação de fenómenos ótica atmosférica, como este sundog que aqui vos deixo, captado pouco depois das 16h (antes para ver um sundog tinha de esperar até ao entardecer lá pelas 19h, como o tempo passa...) -  coloquei as restantes fotos no tópico dos fenómenos óticos atmosféricos(http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-13#post-521628)


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2015 às 19:34)

17.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2015 às 20:39)

Boas...andei todo o dia a mexer ,senti  e deu para a transpirar ,dia de céu limpo e vento fraco,lá fora ainda 18.1ºC e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2015 às 23:10)

Boas 
Hoje a Cova  da Beira amanheceu toda coberta de nevoeiro. Durante o dia muito sol e uma temperatura agradável. 
Agora faz vento e a temperatura começou subir, atual 17.1ºC e 73%Hr
Deixou uma foto tirada na aldeia mais alta do Tortosendo sobre a Cova da Beira, com a Gardunha ao fundo


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2015 às 01:06)

Ás 23:30 fui deixar um sensor aqui
https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Vi...m2!3m1!1s0xd23363eebc35ccd:0xf6bfc08821e7449a , onde a ribeira do Pintor desagua no Rio Pavia. O caro marcava 11ºC a essa hora, menos 4ºC que os que marcava em minha casa, a menos de 3km de distância. Estou curioso para ver  a mínima e compará-la com as das estações do ipma.


----------



## Serrano (8 Nov 2015 às 10:54)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2015 às 11:48)

Bom dia .

Lá fora uns atordoados  20.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2015 às 12:26)

Fugir para a sombra ,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2015 às 14:09)

Os nevoeiros vão ser a sina nos próximos dias no interior, é o único evento de relevante.


----------



## huguh (8 Nov 2015 às 14:50)

céu limpo por aqui com muito sol, está bem quentinho


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2015 às 20:24)

Hoje um dia de Verão por estas bandas.

No IPMA a máxima chegou a 21,5ºC. No meu sensor ficou em 19,7ºC.
Esta tarde no castelo.









Ontem de manhã, tirada da serra da Nogueira em direcção à cidade, nevoeiro no vale do Sabor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2015 às 21:00)

Boas...tarde ,já com vento de N,com 15.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2015 às 21:12)

Boa noite. A mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos 13ºC, contudo provavelmente ainda vai ser superada até às 00h.

Hoje vai arrefecendo mais depressa em resposta a um vento frequentemente nulo. A humidade relativa vai aumentando, ao cair da noite o Caramulo tinha já um pequeno capacete , se bem que parece ter-se desfeito, pelo menos já se vêem as luzes dos aerogeradores.

Sigo de momento com 14.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2015 às 22:40)

E aí está, mínima ultrapassada já às *22h:39m com 12.9ºC*. Vamos ver qual é a mínima final. O vento continua nulo e o céu estrelado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2015 às 01:08)

Bom às 00h o sensor marcava *11.7ºC*, que passou a ser a *mínima do dia de ontem*. A queda de temperatura segue algo lenta, neste momento tenho 11.1ºC e vai surgindo uma pequena brisa.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 01:16)

Nickname disse:


> Ás 23:30 fui deixar um sensor aqui
> https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Vi...m2!3m1!1s0xd23363eebc35ccd:0xf6bfc08821e7449a , onde a ribeira do Pintor desagua no Rio Pavia. O caro marcava 11ºC a essa hora, menos 4ºC que os que marcava em minha casa, a menos de 3km de distância. Estou curioso para ver  a mínima e compará-la com as das estações do ipma.



Com o anticiclone instalado as mínimas vão cair. A próxima madrugada aí por Viseu vai ser bem mais fresca do que a de ontem. Estavam *10,5ºC* às 0h, ontem estavam 12,3ºC á mesma hora e o menor valor horário foi de 10,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2015 às 10:09)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia cheio de sol...pressão em alta,com 18.6ºC...sol bastante quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2015 às 10:48)

Boas ...vai subindo o mercúrio ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2015 às 13:37)

Boas ...até estala ,com 22.1ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2015 às 14:17)

Boa tarde. A madrugada foi bem fresquinha com uns *8.9ºC de mínima. *Por agora o céu segue pouco nublado ainda que existam bastantes nuvens altas do tipo cirros.

Temp. Atual: 21ºC


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 18:41)

Estão aqui as máximas de Novembro de 1931 a 2010, apenas com a falta dos anos 1961-70.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/normais-climatologicas.7197/page-3#post-521901


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2015 às 19:23)

Boas...mais um dia de céu limpo e o sol a vincar bem ,tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 17.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Nov 2015 às 20:29)

Boas
Temperatura atual 13.7ºC e 81%Hr

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 20.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2015 às 21:29)

Boa noite. Segue-se uma noite idêntica à de ontem, céu limpo, vento geramente fraco e temperatura em queda. Às 21:12h o sensor acusava 13.7ºC, ou seja -0.4ºC relativamente às 21:12h de ontem.

Hoje iniciei um novo estudo no meu 



Spoiler: escadote de medições



(que já tem umas pequeninas diferenças comparativamente a esta foto)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






, nomeadamente para auferir se há diferença entre medir a temperatura no interior do meu rs de rolo, e no exterior sem qualquer proteção.  Deste modo coloquei mais 2 sondas auriol dentro do rs de rolo e mais outra sonda auriol fora do rs de rolo.

As mínimas que tenho retirado do meu sensor(dentro do rs de rolo) já têm sido mais consonantes com as mínimas da estação do Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) veremos se quando vier o Inverno a sério não aumenta a discrepância.

Uma das sondas auriol colocadas dentro do rs de rolo é destas(http://im9.cz/iR/importprodukt-orig/248/248dda0407ec2b13f2125130b778ccea.jpg), um pouco diferente das habituais sondas auriol para automóveis.

Entretanto temperatura atual de 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2015 às 21:52)

Boas...noite calma,sem vento ,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 22:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> As mínimas que tenho retirado do meu sensor(dentro do rs de rolo) já têm sido mais consonantes com as mínimas da estação do Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) veremos se quando vier o Inverno a sério não aumenta a discrepância.



Interessante experiência de medir simultaneamente com e sem RS, um procedimento que devia ser feito em geral para todas as instalações. Os dois sensores são primeiro aferidos um com o outro em iguais condições lado a lado?

Qual é distância à estação do Keipha? A altitude e ambiente circundante são semelhantes?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2015 às 22:25)

Ha dias, surgiu uma nova estação nos arredores de Bragança, olhando para os dados tem potencial para ter bons registos de minimas, vamos ver.
Fica o link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGANA10#history


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2015 às 22:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha dias, surgiu uma nova estação nos arredores de Bragança, olhando para os dados tem potencial para ter bons registos de minimas, vamos ver.
> Fica o link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGANA10#history



Interessante sem dúvida, apesar de estar a 754m, está rodeada de montanhas a NE, NW e especialmente a SW. Deve ficar cedo na sombra. Um pouco mais abaixo é que seria o ideal, ainda se situa ligeiramente na encosta.
Tem tido mínimas na ordem dos 6 a 7ºC, e já vai com 7,3ºC, 1º abaixo de Bragança.

Lamas de Mouro há duas horas estava nos 7,6ºC, talvez vá gear.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2015 às 22:58)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante experiência de medir simultaneamente com e sem RS, um procedimento que devia ser feito em geral para todas as instalações. Os dois sensores são primeiro aferidos um com o outro em iguais condições lado a lado?
> 
> Qual é distância à estação do Keipha? A altitude e ambiente circundante são semelhantes?



Já mantive dentro de casa os sensores lado a a lado e geralmente têm diferenças variáves na ordem dos 0.2ºC, 0.3ºC ou mesmo 0. (Mas até podia elaborar um estudo mais preciso relativamente a isso).

Quanto à distância à estação do Keipha não posso precisar, nem as condições envolventes. Onde resido não é uma zona muito inclinada, por isso as hipóteses de inversão térmica por esse mesmo fator devem ser escassas, o ponto mais baixo e mais perto daqui está a cerca de 150m e coincide com um pequeno ribeiro, que deve até ser um bom ponto para fazer medições. Mas até lá a altitude baixa bastante.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2015 às 01:31)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante sem dúvida, apesar de estar a 754m, está rodeada de montanhas a NE, NW e especialmente a SW. Deve ficar cedo na sombra. Um pouco mais abaixo é que seria o ideal, ainda se situa ligeiramente na encosta.
> Tem tido mínimas na ordem dos 6 a 7ºC, e já vai com 7,3ºC, 1º abaixo de Bragança.



Estive a ver a carta militar, só alguns apontamentos, a estação encontra-se numa área de vale,  relativamente perto de uma linha de água, está na base ( não existe qualquer curva de nivel entre a estação e linha de água) de uma encosta exposta a sul, portanto não deve ficar cedo à sombra, o proprio vale nem é muito encaixado.Existe algum potencial dado que na zona O/NO apresenta  muitos valeiros e deve ser por lá que é gerado ar frio que depois movimenta-se e passa pela zona da estação. A dita estação até acusa a brisa de inversão, O/SO, a própria linha água encontra-se a SO. São sempre bem vindas estações meteorológicas, quantas mais melhor, desde que apresentem dados credíveis, claro.

Entretanto estão *5,6ºC* por lá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2015 às 10:12)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia para a manga curta ...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 18.2ºC e sol já quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2015 às 18:32)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol,de momento...nada se mexe ,temperatura em queda,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2015 às 22:12)

Boas...já com vento de N,mas muito fraco,com 14.0ºC e 83% de HR.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2015 às 22:34)

Hoje está a arrefecer mais rápido. De momento o meu sensor La crosse acusa 11ºC.

Quanto ao estudo de temperaturas que comecei ontem, mostrou-se um pouco inconclusivo para já (seguem-se os registos obtidos):

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse: *8.8ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 9.5ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova): *9.4ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo (Se isto for verdade a conclusão para já a retirar é que o rs de rolo pouco está a favorecer a recolha de dados):
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2: *9.6ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) : *8.6ºC *(Curiosamente a temperatura mínima registada ficou ainda mais abaixo daquela que foi registada pelo meu sensor, o que faz com que prevaleçam as dúvidas quanto à existência ou não de arrefecimento radiativo dentro do rs de rolo)


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2015 às 22:51)

Boas 
Mais uma manhã com muita orvalhada e muito sol durante o dia todo
Temperatura atual 10.8ºC e 87%Hr

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 21ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2015 às 23:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mínima externa ao rs de rolo (Se isto for verdade a conclusão para já a retirar é que o rs de rolo pouco está a favorecer a recolha de dados):
> Sonda Auriol p/auto 2: *9.6ºC *



Interessante. Embora não tenha conhecimentos suficientes sobre o funcionamento dos sensores de temperatura, penso que o RS é mais indispensável no registo das temperaturas diurnas e não nas nocturnas; destina-se a proteger o sensor da radiação directa do sol ou das nuvens, bem como de objectos próximos iluminados. Por isso penso que o teste com as mínimas até mostrou valores consistentes entre as sondas Auriol. Quanto ao valor do La Crosse precisava de conhecer qual é o seu comportamento em comparação com as Auriol, em diferentes condições.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2015 às 10:22)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia a estalar ,sol quente e com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2015 às 12:09)

Boas...o sol já mete afronta ...sombra ,com 19.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (11 Nov 2015 às 12:47)

Boas
Céu limpo, temperatura 16.8ºC e 74%Hr
Hoje a mínima já desceu bem. Ficou-se nos 6.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2015 às 13:20)

Boas ...mais uma tarde quentinha,com 20.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2015 às 17:02)

Boas...mais um final de tarde com tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2015 às 18:24)

Sem vento ...a descer bem,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Nov 2015 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante. Embora não tenha conhecimentos suficientes sobre o funcionamento dos sensores de temperatura, penso que o RS é mais indispensável no registo das temperaturas diurnas e não nas nocturnas; destina-se a proteger o sensor da radiação directa do sol ou das nuvens, bem como de objectos próximos iluminados. Por isso penso que o teste com as mínimas até mostrou valores consistentes entre as sondas Auriol. Quanto ao valor do La Crosse precisava de conhecer qual é o seu comportamento em comparação com as Auriol, em diferentes condições.



Esta matéria de medições de temperatura permanecerá sempre um pouco complicada no que toca à identificação de quais serão os dados mais corretos. Em grandes conversações que tive com o CptRena a respeito deste assunto nunca conseguimos concluir ao certo se o sensor exposto sem rs sofreria arrefecimento radiativo ou não, se bem que a conclusão da conversa apontou fortemente para essa hipótese.

Mais estranho eram sempre as grandes discrepâncias que o meu sensor La Crosse tinha para com a estação do Keipha, inclusivamente quando fiz testes de congelação de água destilada, tive vários casos em que a Estação do Keipha registou mínimas positivas e no entanto obtive água destilada congelada(contudo não sei a que distância estará a estação do Keipha, eventualmente a uns 2km(se tanto) e muito menos o ambiente circundante. Perante estes resultados o CptRena deu-me a seguinte explicação *''O arrefecimento radiativo ocorre normalmente em dias de tempo anticiclónico e céu limpinho. Há 4 formas de transferência de calor: condução, advecção, convecção e radiação. No caso do arrefecimento radiativo, nesta situação, trata-se da última forma de transferência, em que os objectos vão diminuir a sua energia interna (temperatura) transferindo calor por radiação para o espaço. Uma vez que queremos medir o mais acertadamente possível a temperatura do ar, queremos certificarmo-nos que o sensor se encontra em quasi-equilibrium com o ar (transferência de calor ≈ 0), daí um RS proteger contra ganhos radiativos solares e, não só, assim como perdas radiativas. Para que a temperatura do sensor seja o mais aproximadamente possível da do ar.''* Falou-me ainda nesta particularidade(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiative_cooling#Nocturnal_ice_making)

Elaborei inclusivamente esta tabela aquando as extensas de vagas de frio do fim do ano passado e ínicio deste ano (que devia ter ainda levado em conta eventuais estados atmosféricos e talvez a variação da humidade relativa) -* nesta altura tinha um rs de rolo envolvido com folha de aluminio, dentro do qual estava uma sonda auriol, uma sonda auriol mergulhada na água destilada, e um sensor La Crosse completamente exposto. Nesta tabela relacionei ainda os dados de termperatura do sensor interior de um dos termómetros auriol (que se encontrava dentro de uma caixa), e constatei como ainda continuo a constatar que a temperatura acusada dentro da caixa é sempre mais baixa que o valor lido pela sonda externa do mesmo termómetro  *


Spoiler: Tabela de dados - Mínimas de 30/12/014 a 10/01/015


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Nov 2015 às 18:54)

O dia de hoje começou mais fresco que os dias anteriores, com um céu geralmente limpo, onde ao longo da tarde foram surgindo nuvens altas.* Registo neste momento 13.9ºC, vento nulo ou fraco e o céu permanece limpo com algumas nuvens altas em particular para sudoeste.*

Temperaturas mínimas registadas hoje:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 7.7.ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 8.3ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova): *8.3ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo (se de facto exsistisse arrefecimento radiativo este valor deveria ser mais baixo que todos os outros...)
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 8.5ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) : *8.3ºC *
*
Como já referi no meu post anterior as temperatura registadas pelos termómetros auriol dentro das suas respetivas caixas é mais baixa que a temperatura lida na sonda externa, por exemplo a temperatura medida no interior da caixa da minha nova sonda auriol, foi 7.1ºC.*


----------



## panda (11 Nov 2015 às 20:38)

Temperatura atual 11.4ºC e 82%Hr

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 19.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 22:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mínimas do rs de rolo:
> Sensor La Crosse:* 7.7.ºC*
> Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 8.3ºC*
> Sonda Auriol(nova): *8.3ºC*
> ...



Penso que não é possível esperar uma maior consistência entre estes valores, as diferenças são todas na ordem das décimas de grau. A massa de ar regional tem com certeza variações de pormenor muito maiores. O ar modifica a sua temperatura rapidamente ao passar perto de objectos, ao receber pequenas bolsas localizadas, radiação dos diferentes objectos à superfície que tiveram diferentes aquecimentos diurnos, ao alterar o seu estado higrométrico inclusivamente, etc.

Admiro-me até de os valores serem tão próximos uns dos outros, especialmente a estação de Molelos. Seria interessante saber qual é a precisão das sondas, ou seja, registar uma série longa de observações periódicas com as sondas exactamente nas mesmas posições e condições. Cada sistema de medição tem uma variabilidade inerente à tecnologia usada. Não sei se os fabricantes disponibilizam os parâmetros que caracterizam o rigor das sondas, o desvio padrão, por exemplo, de uma série de repetições da mesma medição. Ou ainda, a caracterização da inércia do sensor, tempo que demora a reagir a alterações de temperatura do ar. Um termómetro clássico, por exemplo, tem uma inércia devido às variações de temperatura do ar terem que se comunicar primeiro ao invólucro do mercúrio e depois ao próprio mercúrio. Esta inércia depende ainda da conductividade térmica do ar, julgo que relacionada com a humidade, e dos materiais que constituem o termómetro. O rigor da medição também depende, no termómetro clássico, do atrito e das forças de tensão superficial do mercúrio, por exemplo. Nestas sondas electrónicas não faço ideia de qual é o processo de medição, nunca trabalhei com estes dispositivos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2015 às 23:27)

Boas...noite calma ,com 14.0ºC e 76%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 20.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2015 às 15:11)

Boa tarde .

Mais um dia cheio de sol e vento muito fraco,com 19.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Nov 2015 às 18:08)

Manhã fria a de hoje. O dia foi de céu limpo com exceção do fim da tarde, onde começaram a surgir alguns cirrostratus.
Temp. Atual: 14.3ºC

Temperaturas mínimas registadas hoje:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 6.8ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 7.5ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 7.4ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 7.4ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) : *6.6ºC *


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 18:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mínimas do rs de rolo:
> Sensor La Crosse:* 6.8ºC*
> Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 7.5ºC*
> Sonda Auriol(nova):* 7.4ºC*
> ...



As sondas Auriol mostram valores muito consistentes entre si mas o valor registado pelo sensor LaCrosse é significativamente mais baixo: poderá necessitar de alguma aferição/correcção? No entanto é curioso como é o que se aproxima da temperatura registada em Molelos, embora nesta situação meteorológica grandes diferenças podem ocorrer devido a inversões localizadas. A análise da topografia numa carta militar devia lançar alguma luz sobre toda esta comparação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2015 às 18:48)

Boas...mais um fim de tarde calmo...nada se mexe ,com 13.6ºC e 84%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 19.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2015 às 19:27)

Nevoeiro nevoeiro nevoeiro ... dia após dia...






*EOSDIS Worldview*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2015 às 21:41)

Boas...continua tudo calmo ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2015 às 23:09)

Boas
Mais uma madrugada de nevoeiro pela cova da beira. Durante o dia sol e apareceram umas nuvens altas para variar.
Temperatura atual 9.8ºC e 83%Hr

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 19.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2015 às 08:18)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia...que que será de céu limpo ...no horizonte ,nos vales do rio tejo nevoeiro,lá fora com 11.0ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2015 às 09:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Nevoeiro nevoeiro nevoeiro ... dia após dia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A variação espacial da temperatura máxima também mostra bem por onde andou o nevoeiro persistente.
Moncorvo: *9,7ºC*
Moimenta da Beira: *10,3ºC*
Mirandela:* 11ºC





*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2015 às 10:56)

Boas...já estorva ...já foi um corte na relva no jardim ...agora vai desbaste na borracheira ,vai aquencendo,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2015 às 11:26)

Dan disse:


> Hoje um dia de Verão por estas bandas.
> 
> No IPMA a máxima chegou a 21,5ºC. No meu sensor ficou em 19,7ºC.
> Esta tarde no castelo.
> ...



Que saudades! 
Muito boas fotos de cores Outonais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2015 às 13:13)

Boas ...já só ficou metade da borracheira ,encostada há casa e parede branca...fiquei mesmo ,agora ao fim uma rega geral,e agora vai um banho de água natural ,lá fora uma fina camada de nuvens altas e com 19.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (13 Nov 2015 às 13:49)

boas

por aqui uma manhã de céu encoberto e nevoeiro, não se via nada
finalmente agora vieram umas abertas e o sol apareceu para dar um ar da sua graça


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2015 às 14:45)

Boas ...já com almocinho no sítio ,sol meio passado ,com 19.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2015 às 16:05)

Hoje mais um dia de nevoeiro persistente no vale do Douro e afluentes...

EOSDIS Worldview


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2015 às 16:29)

Hoje tive mais uma manhã muito fresca. O dia está a ser de céu limpo, com vento fraco.

Temperaturas mínimas registadas hoje:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 6.6ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 7.3ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 7.2ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 7.4ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) : *6.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2015 às 16:38)

StormRic disse:


> As sondas Auriol mostram valores muito consistentes entre si mas o valor registado pelo sensor LaCrosse é significativamente mais baixo: poderá necessitar de alguma aferição/correcção? No entanto é curioso como é o que se aproxima da temperatura registada em Molelos, embora nesta situação meteorológica grandes diferenças podem ocorrer devido a inversões localizadas. A análise da topografia numa carta militar devia lançar alguma luz sobre toda esta comparação.



Onde posso ter acesso a essas cartas militares? De qualquer forma nunca poderia averiguar a situação da estação do Keipha. Quanto a correções do sensor La Crosse, de facto não sei que termómetros é que estão a indicar corretamente a temperatura, nas últimas duas noites a estação do Keipha registou uma temp. mais baixa que o meu sensor, algo raro/impossivel antes de eu ter o sensor dentro do rs de rolo(geralmente a miníma do meu sensor La Crosse era sempre inferior). A solução talvez passe mesmo por um dia destes juntar de novo todos os sensores dentro de casa e averiguar as diferenças.
Entretanto eu gostava era de perceber se realmente há ou não diferença em colocar o sensor La Crosse dentro do rs de rolo, mas não posso ter o termómetro em 2 locais ao mesmo tempo. Tenho ainda um outro sensor La Crosse que até já está a amarelo do sol (https://www.decathlon.pt/media/816/8161022/zoom_c3bf9eaa69384bceb1a9c1a692152b95.jpg) que até podia colocar no exterior, se a frequência de transmissão entre o meu sensor atual e o velho não fosse a mesma


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2015 às 17:13)

Boas...final de tarde calmo ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2015 às 20:54)

Boas...hoje já temos vento presente...moderado de NNE ,com 13.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2015 às 22:23)

Inversão térmica imposibilitada hoje com o vento de leste. Contudo estou a observar algo interessante nos registos de temperatura entre o meu sensor e a Estação do Keipha. Desde que começou o vento de Leste *o meu sensor tem apresentado a mesma temperatura que estação do Keipha, ou no máximo tem uma diferença de +-0.2ºC*. Esta situação é ao mesmo tempo intrigante.

Sensor La Crosse:* 13.9ºC*
Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) : *13.9ºC*


----------



## panda (13 Nov 2015 às 23:08)

Boas 
Vento fraco de NE
Temperatura atual 9ºC e 85%Hr

Dados de hoje 7ºC / 18ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2015 às 11:22)

Pela zona de Torre de Moncorvo há 2 dias. Valeu a pena levantar às 6h30 , a primeira e ultima foto são do sol a nascer a do meio do por .


----------



## Serrano (14 Nov 2015 às 11:57)

13.5°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2015 às 16:41)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia de sol...hoje já houve algum vento ,mais pela manhã,fim de tarde calma,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2015 às 18:08)

Manhã não tão fria hoje devido ao vento do quadrante Leste, refletindo-so isso nas temp mínimas. O dia prosseguiu com o vento de leste mais uma vez e com céu limpo.

Temperaturas mínimas registadas hoje:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 9.5ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 10ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 9.3ºC (Muito estranho este valor ter sido mais baixo que o acusado pelo La Crosse e ainda é mais estranho a diferença entre as outras sondas Auriol)*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 9.9ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) : *8.9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2015 às 18:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pela zona de Torre de Moncorvo há 2 dias. Valeu a pena levantar às 6h30 , a primeira e ultima foto são do sol a nascer a do meio do por



 Fabuloso! Toca a "levantar e a deitar com as galinhas"!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2015 às 18:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Manhã não tão fria hoje devido ao vento do quadrante Leste, refletindo-so isso nas temp mínimas. O dia prosseguiu com o vento de leste mais uma vez e com céu limpo.
> 
> Temperaturas mínimas registadas hoje:
> 
> ...



Proponho fazer um estudo estatístico de correlação entre valores numéricos de observações das diferentes variáveis e estações: numa folha excel organizar várias colunas com temperaturas nos diferentes sensores/estações; humidade relativa; rumo e velocidade do vento. Em linhas, data/hora para os momentos em que se disponha dos valores de todas as variáveis, depois experimentar selecionar colunas duas a duas e construir gráficos de correlação. calcular ainda colunas adicionais com as diferenças entre valores de temperatura dos vários sensores; correlacionar então essas diferenças com a humidade relativa; com o rumo e intensidade do vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2015 às 19:51)

Boas...noite calma,quase sem vento ,com 14.3ºC e 73%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2015 às 21:08)

Vento de leste mais fraco e temperatura a descer um pouco mais depressa, céu limpo.
Temp atual:* 11.1ºC*


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2015 às 22:56)

Boas 
Temperatura atual 8.3ºC e 90%Hr

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 17.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2015 às 23:31)

Mínima de hoje ultrapassada antes das 00h, sigo com 8.6ºC no sensor La Crosse, temp. abaixo dos 9.5ºC registados nesta madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2015 às 10:27)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia cheio de sol e já quente...nunca mais chega o ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (15 Nov 2015 às 11:12)

Mais um dia de sol no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 12.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Nov 2015 às 12:18)

http://pnr.ma/cavLOz
Panorama do Nordeste Transmontano a esta hora...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2015 às 12:21)

Boas ...mais um dia quente...para amadurar os marmelos ,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2015 às 16:20)

O IPMA emitiu um aviso laranja para nevoeiro nos distritos de Guarda, Bragança e Vila Real. Sendo residente nos Açores, a ocorrência de nevoeiro não me é propriamente estranha. Ainda assim, tenho uma imensa curiosidade acerca do aviso. Não só porque tenho um apreço especial pelo fenómeno porque também nunca vi/não me lembro de um aviso desses emitido nos Açores. No satélite é facilmente visível:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2015 às 17:17)

Boas...mais um final de tarde...tudo calmo,nada se mexe ,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Nov 2015 às 17:36)

Ontem a mínima acabou por ficar nos* 8.2ºC.*

A manhã de hoje foi a mais fria da semana, parece que o vento fraco de leste começou a colaborar mais um pouco com a descida da temperaura. O dia prosseguiu mais uma vez com o vento nulo ou de leste fraco, e o céu esteve sempre limpo.
Temp. Atual: *14.2ºC*

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas hoje*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 6.3ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 6.8ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 6.8ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 7.1ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) : *6.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2015 às 18:12)

Vai descendo ,com 13.1ºC e 82%HR...nada se mexe .


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2015 às 18:15)

Boas.

Por aqui, primeira vez, esta temporada, em que o nevoeiro se manteve o dia todo. A máxima ficou em 10,7ºC. 
Andei hoje entre Vila Real e Bragança e só deu para ver o sol acima dos 850/900m de altitude.


----------



## Meteolouco (15 Nov 2015 às 18:33)

Por aqui neste momento com +8,5ºC e já se começa a notar o nevoeiro que promete ser cerrado e persistente na próxima madrugada por estas bandas


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Nov 2015 às 19:27)

Hoje está arrefecer ainda mais rápido, seguia com 11.1ºC às 19h:24min, temperatura registada ontem somente às 21:08h ou seja 1h e 44min mais cedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2015 às 19:55)

Tudo calmo ,com 11.5ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## panda (15 Nov 2015 às 20:51)

Boas
Temperatura atual 9.8ºC e 86%Hr

Dados de hoje 5ºC / 18.4ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2015 às 21:01)

Já chegou o vento de N...lá se foi a média do dia ,a subir,com 12.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 18.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Nov 2015 às 21:10)

Às 21h:08min seguia com 9.9ºC, menos 1.2ºC que ontem à mesma hora.

Temp. Atual: 9.8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Nov 2015 às 23:34)

O ritmo de descida abrandou bastante. Ontem às 23h.31min seguia com 8.6ºC hoje à mesma hora ia só com -0.4ºC , isto é 8.2ºC - que corresponde à temperatura atual.

O céu permanece limpo, mas surgiu uma pequena brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2015 às 09:37)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo...depois de alguma neblina residual ...nevoeiro a sério...nos vales dos rios,com 13.4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2015 às 13:17)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol e quente...é para acabar de amadurar os marmelos ,hoje tive a mínima mais baixa deste outono quente  ...chegou aos 7.4ºC,lá fora neste momento com 18.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2015 às 15:33)

Impressionante o nevoeiro o dia inteiro no nordeste transmontano, belas temperaturas .

Imagem SAT24 das 15h15m UTC: 





Temperaturas IPMA das 14h00m UTC:


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2015 às 16:11)

Boa tarde.

Segue o tempo cinzento. 8,3ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2015 às 16:30)

Boas...fim de tarde calmo,ainda algum sol,com 17.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Nov 2015 às 16:44)

Hoje não há fotos... só nevoeiro...

Mínima de *4,5ºC*, máxima actual de *8,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2015 às 17:48)

Os meus familiares de Pinhel(Guarda) relatam um dia bem frio sempre com nevoeiro.
Olhando para os dados da estação instalada na cidade, a máxima de hoje foi de apenas *7,3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Nov 2015 às 18:25)

A semana começou bem gelada. O dia foi maioritariamente de céu limpo, com um aumento gradual de nuvens estratiformes (com aspeto de neblinas) e alguma nebulosidade alta, durante a tarde. Ao fim da tarde o Caramulo apresentava um bom ''capacete'' que já se dissipou praticamente.

Sigo com *11.6ºC,* vento nulo e céu limpo.

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas hoje*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 4.9ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 5.4ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 5.3ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 5.4ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) : *4.6ºC*


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2015 às 19:00)

Boas 
Hoje a tarde apareceram algumas nuvens
Vento fraco
Temperatura atual 12.6ºC e 72%Hr 

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 17ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Nov 2015 às 19:28)

A temperatura está a descer mais depressa que ontem pelo menos até agora. Ontem às 19h:24m tinha 11.1ºC *hoje à mesma hora tinha 10.1ºC. *Se o vento não aparecer, amanhã posso ter ainda uma mínima abaixo dos 4.9ºC de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2015 às 19:47)

Boas...mais um fim de tarde com céu limpo,hoje com vento de NW e fraco,temperatura a descer bem,com 12.6ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2015 às 20:15)

Temperaturas máximas baixas e valores mínimos de humidade relativa elevados, devido à permanência do nevoeiro durante todo o dia de ontem (15-11).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2015 às 21:28)

Boas,vento fraco,com 12.9ºC e 76%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 18.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Nov 2015 às 23:31)

Temperatura atual de* 7.5ºC, *ontem à mesma hora estavam somente 8.2ºC, houve portanto uma descida de 0.7ºC. Vai surgindo uma ligeira neblina, mas com céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2015 às 11:03)

Máximas de ontem ainda mais baixas que as do dia 15:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2015 às 13:05)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia com céu limpo e com sol já quente,vento muito fraco,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2015 às 15:53)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol e vento fraco,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Beric D (17 Nov 2015 às 16:24)

Será que poderemos ter o primeiro evento de neve para os lados de Montalegre este domingo? 

Estou a ressacar de neve


----------



## panda (17 Nov 2015 às 17:11)

Boas 
Dia frio com sol e algumas nuvens altas. A máxima ficou-se nos 12.7ºC
Vento fraco
Temperatura atual 10.6ºC e 81%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2015 às 17:13)

Boas...o sol já passou a barreira ,temperatura a deslizar bem,com 14.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2015 às 18:06)

Dan disse:


> o nevoeiro se manteve o dia todo. A máxima ficou em 10,7ºC.
> Andei hoje entre Vila Real e Bragança e só deu para ver o sol acima dos 850/900m de altitude.



Que beleza! Não posso deixar de comparar com Sintra, pois é tal e qual assim quando se instala o capacete na serra, apenas não tão frio.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Nov 2015 às 20:42)

Novo dia com manhã bastante fria. O céu apresentou-se limpo, com um aumento gradual de nuvens altas do tipo cirros, durante a tarde. O capacete no Caramulo voltou a formar-se e de momento o céu está muito nublado.
Sigo com *11.1ºC *e vento nulo.

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas hoje*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 5ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 5.5ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 5.5ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 5.5ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) : *4.3ºC*


----------



## panda (17 Nov 2015 às 20:52)

Céu limpo
Hoje a noite esta  arrefecer bem, com bastante humidade já
Temperatura atual 7.6ºC e 92%Hr

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 12.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2015 às 21:12)

Boas...algum vento neste momento NNE,com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2015 às 23:32)

3º dia consecutivo de nevoeiro. Máximas em torno de 8ºC nos últimos 2 dias.

Por agora 7ºC e nevoeiro alto que vai deixando tudo molhado.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2015 às 09:21)

Bom dia.

Continua o nevoeiro.

Por agora 5,1ºC, com 4,8ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2015 às 10:28)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia cheio sol e vai aquecendo ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2015 às 13:08)

Boas ...mais um tarde,a começar cheio de sol e vento fraco,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (18 Nov 2015 às 16:37)

boas

por aqui mais um dia sem se ver o sol
manhã de nevoeiro, tarde céu nublado, bem fresquinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2015 às 17:40)

Boas...fim de tarde tudo calmo ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2015 às 19:12)

Continua tudo calmo ,com 11.6ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 19:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mínimas do rs de rolo:
> Sensor La Crosse:* 5ºC*
> Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 5.5ºC*
> Sonda Auriol(nova):* 5.5ºC*
> ...



O padrão de relações de temperaturas tem-se mantido muito estável, acho que devemos assumir estes valores como representativos das reais condições. Isto é, há mesmo uma diferença entre as estações, a de Molelos consistentemente mais baixa, e também há uma diferença entre os dispositivos de medição, as Auriol são consistentes entre si e sempre acima do LaCrosse. Para sabermos qual a verdadeira temperatura, provavelmente entre os dois valores, será preciso aferir com um terceiro dispositivo.



Dan disse:


> 3º dia consecutivo de nevoeiro. Máximas em torno de 8ºC nos últimos 2 dias.
> Por agora 7ºC e nevoeiro alto que vai deixando tudo molhado.



A precipitação "oculta", orvalho e água de nevoeiro, tem vindo a aumentar, de tal maneira que em certos locais está mesmo a chegar a ser superior à evapotranspiração.
Esta foi a ET de ontem:





Repare-se agora na sequência dos acumulados diários dos últimos quatro dias:
Ontem 17:





Anteontem 16:





Dia 15:





Dia 14, ainda com menor extensão de nevoeiro instalado:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2015 às 21:19)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 10.6ºC e 89%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2015 às 08:19)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e nevoeiro nos sítios do costume ,com 10.3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2015 às 09:18)

Nuvens altas a chegar...a tapar a visão ao sol ,ainda 11.8ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2015 às 10:45)

Sol meio passado ,com 14.3ºC e vento nulo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2015 às 11:40)

O sol já mais esperto ...vai subindo devagar a temperatura,com 15.8ºC e já vai correndo uma aragem fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2015 às 14:02)

Boa tarde .

Já com o sol a 100% ...hoje mais quente,co 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2015 às 15:45)

Boas...céu limpo e com uma temperatura lá fora de 19.0ºC e vento calmo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2015 às 18:09)

Boas...continua tudo calmo ,temperatura a descer,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Nov 2015 às 21:06)

Manhã fresca de novo. Ao longo do dia estiveram sempre presentes algumas nuvens altas, em particular ao início da tarde. O vento foi fraco.
Sigo com *10.9.ºC *e vento nulo.

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas hoje*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 5.7ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 6.2ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 6.2ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 6.2ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*5.6ºC*


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2015 às 21:33)

Boas 
Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta 
Temperatura 11.5ºC e 89%Hr

Dados de hoje 7ºC / 21.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2015 às 23:02)

Boas...mais uma noite calma ,com 11.2ºC e 94%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2015 às 08:25)

Bom dia .

Por aqui o dia nasceu com algumas nuvens altas ...nevoeiro nos sítios do costume ,com 9.8ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2015 às 09:40)

Boas ...o sol vai dando amostras que anda por aqui...vai subindo,com 13.2ºC,hoje está previsto 22.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2015 às 10:51)

Boas  ...nada incomodar a temperatura...vai subindo ,com 16.7ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2015 às 12:18)

Boas...parece sol de verão ...vai subindo,vai nos 19.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Nov 2015 às 14:11)

Boa tarde.
O dia de hoje segue com céu geralmente limpo ainda que estejam presentes várias nuvens cirriformes. 
Temp. Atual: 17.4ºC

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas hoje*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 5.9ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 6.6ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 6.4ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 6.6ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*6.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2015 às 15:34)

Boas ...na rua,só de manga curta,havemos de chegar ao mês do Menino de Jesus,sol quente e os dias calmos ...isto para mim parece ser mais de verão,lá fora marca 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2015 às 17:16)

Tass...melhor na rua,do que em casa,ainda 18.6ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2015 às 17:34)

Hoje, um final de dia sem nevoeiro.







Uns minutos depois.





Uma tarde sem nevoeiro e uma máxima mais elevada que as dos últimos dias.
Por aqui 13,2ºC de máxima.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 18:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Temperaturas *mínimas registadas hoje*:
> 
> Mínimas do rs de rolo:
> Sensor La Crosse:* 5.9ºC*
> ...



Interessante, inverteu-se a relação entre as estações, Molelos teve a mínima mais alta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2015 às 19:48)

Boas...o vento hoje já rola ,vento de NW e a temperatura vai descendo devagar,com 15.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 20.1ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2015 às 21:20)

Boas
Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco
Temperatura atual 12.1ºC e 73%Hr

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 21.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2015 às 21:51)

Boas...hoje já se vê mexer alguma coisa lá fora ,já corre algum vento de WNW,com 14.0ºC. e 59%HR...a descer.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Nov 2015 às 21:52)

Boas

tenho andado sem tempo para vir ao forum, com muita pena minha , chego a casa muito tarde. vou ver se arranjo um tempinho esta semana nem que seja á meia noite por telemóvel. 

Durante a semana houve manhas frias e de nevoeiro cerrado por Santa Comba.
O sol tem aquecido o dia. praticamente não houve vento esta semana.

Actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 11.6ºC


----------



## huguh (21 Nov 2015 às 01:30)

já se sente o vento a intensificar-se bastante por aqui
ainda não chove mas não deverá tardar muito


----------



## huguh (21 Nov 2015 às 01:47)

se mais cedo falasse.. já chove bem !


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Nov 2015 às 01:49)

por aqui o vento já se fez sentir ligeiramente e caiu um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2015 às 02:17)

O dia de ontem terminou com muita nebulosidade alta nomeadamente cirrostratus e muitos contrails, que permitiram a formação de 2 sundogs (coloquei as restantes fotos no tópico dos fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-14#post-523583):


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2015 às 03:21)

Chuva fraca tocada a vento fraco a moderado.  Temp. atual: 13°C


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2015 às 11:03)

Pós-frontal no norte do continente; progressiva intrusão de ar frio instável ao longo do dia... Passagem a regime de aguaceiros pouco frequentes, concentrando-se sobretudo nas regiões montanhosas de maior altitude; descida progressiva da cota de neve ao longo do dia. Vento moderado a forte, com rajadas nas terras altas.

AirMass


----------



## Serrano (21 Nov 2015 às 11:11)

10.5°C no Sarzedo, com mais sol do que nuvens e um vento incomodativo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Nov 2015 às 11:39)

A estação do Meteocovilhã ( Torre ) teve rajada máxima hoje: *103,0 km/h* às 05:33h
Neste momento *0,7ºC* , temperatura aparente *-3ºC
*
http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m
*
*


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2015 às 12:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A estação do Meteocovilhã ( Torre ) teve rajada máxima hoje: *103,0 km/h* às 05:33h; Neste momento *0,7ºC* , temperatura aparente *-3ºC; *http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m;



Isso mesmo, muito bem, indo de encontro às previsões (quase 60 hPa de diferença entre o anticiclone centrado a norte do arquipélago dos Açores e as profundas depressões centradas no interio da Europa).


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2015 às 12:19)

Bom dia.

Alguma chuva de madrugada e é dessa altura também a máxima até ao momento (12,6ºC). Por agora, sol, algumas nuvens e vento. A temperatura caiu um pouco depois da chuva da madrugada,9,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2015 às 13:16)

na torre já vai com negativos *-0.3ºC*, só falta mesmo a precipitação que é escassa, Montalegre com *3.6ºC* na ultima hora anda uns aguaceiros fracos no Gerês, talvez nos pontos mais alto do Gerês?


----------



## huguh (21 Nov 2015 às 13:41)

de madrugada choveu bem por aqui, batia com intensidade na janela
de manhã um dia completamente diferente, céu azul e muito sol

por agora continua céu nublado com abertas e com sol, embora algum vento fraco


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2015 às 13:59)

Boas 
Choveu de madrugada, agora céu com poucas nuvens  e vento moderado
Rajada  máx 38.2Km/h
acumulada 0.7mm
Temperatura atual 11.9ºC e 42%Hr


----------



## jotackosta (21 Nov 2015 às 17:05)

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado. Temperatura actual: *8,6ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *3mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Nov 2015 às 18:02)

Estação do meteocovilhã Torre regista agora *-2ºC *http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m

Aos 1500m, nas Penhas da Saúde segue com *0,6ºC* http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISEARA2#history

Às 16h na rede IPMA
>Penhas Douradas (1380m) : *2,4ºC*
>Montalegre (1005m) : *2,6ºC*
>Lamas de Mouro (880m) *: 4,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2015 às 18:12)

na ultima hora Montalegre 1.8ºC e 0.4mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2015 às 18:34)

Boas...parece que já chegou algum ,já não era sem tempo ,mais o ambiente que hoje bem arejado ,com 10.1ºC...hoje a mínima vai ter que esperar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Nov 2015 às 18:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estação do meteocovilhã Torre regista agora *-2ºC *http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m
> 
> Aos 1500m, nas Penhas da Saúde segue com *0,6ºC* http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISEARA2#history
> 
> ...


 onde posso aceder a este mapa mo site do ipma??


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Nov 2015 às 19:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> onde posso aceder a este mapa mo site do ipma??



Aqui : http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/

No canto superior direito , escolhes o mapa ESRI


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 20:12)

Acumulados escassos, inferiores a 5mm, na maior parte da região, só as montanhas, em especial a serra da Estrela, terão recebido alguma precipitação significativa:






totais de todo o território nesta mensagem.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Nov 2015 às 20:51)

boas

por aqui acordei com a estrada molhada de manha, mas durante o dia não choveu, o vento esteve fraco durante o dia. Se houve vento durante a noite não ouvi.  
Actualmente a temperatura vai descendo devagar, sem vento e sigo com 8.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2015 às 20:55)

Boas...vento fresco,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 21:16)

Temperaturas a descer rapidamente, mas zero de precipitação em todas as estações IPMA do território:






Penhas Douradas nos *0,7ºC negativos* às 20:00.

Dados actuais na Torre (MeteoCovilhã):




Surpreendentemente a Torre só registou *6,2 mm* de acumulado hoje, comparado com os 11,0 mm de Penhas Douradas. Covilhã apenas 1,0 mm. No entanto Aldeia do Souto com 6,8 mm. A precipitação terá então ficado na maior parte nas vertentes NE-NW da serra.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 21:32)

*1,8ºC negativos* a 1500m nas Penhas da Saúde. Aparentemente não houve acumulado de precipitação hoje, mas o pluviómetro poderá não estar a funcionar bem.

*-3,4ºC* na Torre, continua em descida.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2015 às 22:20)

Penhas Douradas às 21h:* -1,3ºC, 20 Km/h, 95%* ! É um bocadinho agreste... deve estar a formar-se sincelo.







Torre neste momento:* -3,7ºC* depois de ter oscilado até aos -3,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2015 às 23:07)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco,com 7.3ºC e 58%Hr.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2015 às 23:12)

Temperatura atual 6.4ºC e 51%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2015 às 00:19)

Boa noite. Graças a esta noite que está a ser bem fria a mínima do dia de ontem acabou em *4.8ºC*. A madrugada de ontem(21/11/2015) foi chuvosa, inicialmente surgiu chuva fraca puxada a vento moderado e depois tornou-se mais consistente. O vento foi aumentando de velocidade a cada rajada até ao fim da manhã.
A estação do Keipha acumulou 2.5mm.

Atualmente tenho* 4.5ºC *e a brisa abrandou um pouco. O céu está limpo.

O Outono vai caminhando a várias velocidades. As árvores por aqui vão ficando despidas, se bem que a minha cerejeira está ainda um pouco atrasada na queda das folhas, algumas ainda estão praticamente verdes. Mas em certos casos vão as folhas e ficam os frutos com presentes agarrados(Felosa-comum)


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2015 às 04:28)

Céu muito nublado, 3.4ºC e em subida. Quando chover já deve ir nuns 5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2015 às 04:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Céu muito nublado, 3.4ºC e em subida. Quando chover já deve ir nuns 5ºC



Já pinga com 3.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2015 às 04:54)

Aguaceiros fracos a terminarem, descida da temp. em curso. Será que no Caramulo dá pelo menos para água-neve? Que falta faz a estação do IPMA...

Temp. Atual: 3.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 05:51)

Até às 4:00 só Vinhais tinha registado 0,1 mm.

As condições nos cimos da serra da Estrela bem agrestes:


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2015 às 07:23)

A cerca de 800m nada de neve no Caramulo segundo a emissora das beiras. Por aqui chuva e 4.4°C.


----------



## tiagom (22 Nov 2015 às 08:20)

Quota de neve 1200+m neste momento. Sleet a partir dos 900m.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2015 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

Os primeiros flocos da temporada (Nogueira, 1200m).








Um pouco mais acima a paisagem estava mais branca.


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2015 às 10:43)

5.8ºC, finalmente um dia de Inverno. Algum vento(mais de madrugada), e já chuviscou, por agora está tudo calmo, com céu nublado. 
A mínima foi de 0.8ºC, a estação de Viseu(cidade) talvez  já tenha chegado aos negativos hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2015 às 10:53)

Webcam Meteocovilhã na torre


----------



## Serrano (22 Nov 2015 às 11:11)

Continua a sentir-se bem o vento no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e uma temperatura de 7.3ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 11:34)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Os primeiros flocos da temporada (Nogueira, 1200m).
> 
> Um pouco mais acima a paisagem estava mais branca.


Flocos com uma dimensão considerável!  Belas fotos!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 11:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O Outono vai caminhando a várias velocidades. As árvores por aqui vão ficando despidas, se bem que a minha cerejeira está ainda um pouco atrasada na queda das folhas, algumas ainda estão praticamente verdes. Mas em certos casos vão as folhas e ficam os frutos com presentes agarrados(Felosa-comum)


É um diospireiro, com um bonito, e suculento, dióspiro. Em climas mais frios ficam naturalmente assim; sem folhas e com os frutos ainda na árvore, se não forem colhidos antes, claro. Muito bonita esta foto.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2015 às 11:42)

Um pouco mais acima (Nogueira, 1250/1300m).


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2015 às 11:44)

Ambiente completamente invernal, com a neve e os carvalhos já totalmente despidos.
Estava frio?


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2015 às 12:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Ambiente completamente invernal, com a neve e os carvalhos já totalmente despidos.
> Estava frio?



Aos 1200m o carro marcava 0ºC, mais acima devia estar menos, havia mais neve, sincelo, nevoeiro e um vento que dificultava as fotos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2015 às 12:50)

Boas..já anda por ai o fresco ,nublado e vento fresco,com 12.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.0ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Nov 2015 às 13:27)

Como estamos no Marão ? Devo lá dar um salto pela tarde...


----------



## huguh (22 Nov 2015 às 14:40)

por aqui ceu nublado com sol a espreitar de vez em quando
agora está a chuviscar fraco, possivelmente será neve em zonas mais altas
está um gelo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2015 às 15:15)

Fotografia tirada por Tiago Ferreira ao final da manhã no alto da Serra do Larouco, Montalegre


----------



## Scuderia (22 Nov 2015 às 16:31)

Sou o Tiago Ferreira 

Hoje de manha fui ao alto do larouco e esta muito frio e bastante vento ainda arrisquei sair do carro mas era quase impossível andar !


----------



## huguh (22 Nov 2015 às 17:12)

está a chover bem agora


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2015 às 17:25)

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas hoje*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 2.7ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 3.3ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 3.6ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 3.2ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*1.9ºC*

Atualmente céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos.
Temp. Atual: 9.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2015 às 17:57)

Boas...finalmente um dia fresco ,vento fresco e 10.0ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2015 às 19:35)

Boas 
já chove bem por aqui. Temperatura atual 7.3ºC e 79%Hr 
Neva nas Penhas da Saúde , já com acumulação


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 19:47)

Total do evento desde as 21h de 6ª às 18h de hoje; acumulados horários de hoje e acumulados diários dos últimos 5 dias:






As estações de altitude da Estrela do MeteoCovilhã, Torre e Penhas da Saúde ainda não descongelaram a neve que caíu, estão a 0mm de precipitação. 
1,8 mm hoje na estação da Covilhã (756m).


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2015 às 20:00)

No Gerês, foto do facebook de Meteo Trás os Montes


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2015 às 20:01)

Céu geralmente limpo, brisa fraca com 7.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2015 às 20:04)

Boas...já ,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 20:19)

A Torre hoje não chegou a positivos, máxima de *-0,3º* e mínima de *-4,1ºC*. Deve estar tudo gelado, inclusive o pluviómetro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2015 às 20:28)

StormRic disse:


> Deve estar tudo gelado, inclusive o pluviómetro.



E anemômetro também...



panda disse:


> Neva nas Penhas da Saúde , já com acumulação



Do outro lado da serra, nas Penhas douradas, aqueles 1,2mm devem ter sido em forma de neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2015 às 20:38)

Foi só uma pequena nuvem mijona ...já não chove ,com 8.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2015 às 20:54)

Boas

dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, mas sem chuva por estes lados. o vento esteve fraco durante o dia. 
Actualmente sem alterações, sigo com 7.9ºC 

temperaturas: 4.6ºC mínima  \  13.3ºC máxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2015 às 21:00)

Uma hora passou e o céu  já está mais estrelado, houve uma descida de *1.2ºC, *dando lugar a uma temperatura atual de *6ºC.*
Vento nulo ou fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2015 às 21:59)

Mais duas fotos da neve nas Penhas da Saúde:










Fonte: https://pt-pt.facebook.com/casadoclube


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2015 às 22:27)

Boas...já com céu limpo,vento muito fraco de N,com 7.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 13.1ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2015 às 22:30)

Neve na Serra da Estrela, há momentos:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1019769824711804&id=132506170104845&ref=bookmarks


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2015 às 22:42)

nevoeiro cerrado por aqui, sigo com 7.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

ricardop120 disse:


> nevoeiro cerrado por aqui, sigo com 7.9ºC



Por aqui cenário idêntico, humidade relativa a mais, vento a estagnar, resultado só se vê o poste de iluminação na rua e área por ele iluminada. Temperatura a subir, 5.8ºC atualmente.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 23:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais duas fotos da neve nas Penhas da Saúde:



Já está bem bonita. Nas Penhas Douradas, onde a temperatura não terá chegado aos 2ºC, a neve convertida em água entre as 18h e as 21h produziu *3,6 mm*, logo, admitindo uma percentagem de 5% de conteúdo de água, pois trata-se de neve fresca, esta terá alcançado uma espessura até *7 cm*. Isto caso toda a precipitação caída tenha sido na forma de neve. Nas Penhas da Saúde o pluviómetro ainda não registou.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 23:50)

Temperatura na Torre (MeteoCovilhã) já vai em queda acelerada, -2,3ºC.

Fazem-se apostas até onde vai chegar. A mínima prevista pelo próprio é -6ºC, redondos. Eu adianto -6,4ºC.

Actual: *-2,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2015 às 23:52)

panda disse:


> Neva nas Penhas da Saúde , já com acumulação





Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais duas fotos da neve nas Penhas da Saúde:



Citem a proveniência destas fotos por favor. Ficamos sem poder confirmar que são mesmo de agora, e os autores devem merecer os créditos. 

Actual na Torre, *-2,6ºC*. Vai a pique.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2015 às 23:58)

Céu limpo e sem vento
Temperatura atual 4.7ºC e 85%Hr

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 10.8ºC
acumulada 0.5mm


----------



## panda (23 Nov 2015 às 00:02)

StormRic disse:


> Citem a proveniência destas fotos por favor. Ficamos sem poder confirmar que são mesmo de agora, e os autores devem merecer os créditos.
> 
> Actual na Torre, *-2,6ºC*. Vai a pique.


É verdade esqueci-me só depois é que me lembrei e já não deu para por


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2015 às 00:41)

O nevoeiro vai levantando um pouco e a temperatura vai descendo a passo de caracol... Pergunto-me se a estação do @keipha está em condições de nevoeiro porque a diferença do meu sensor para a estação de Molelos é abismal:

Sensor La Crosse:* 5.2ºC*
 Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*3.6ºC

1.6ºC de diferença entre as 2 medições*


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2015 às 01:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O nevoeiro vai levantando um pouco e a temperatura vai descendo a passo de caracol... Pergunto-me se a estação do @keipha está em condições de nevoeiro porque a diferença do meu sensor para a estação de Molelos é abismal:
> 
> Sensor La Crosse:* 5.2ºC*
> Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*3.6ºC
> ...



Bom pelo andar da carruagem daqui a nada a diferença vai nuns 3ºC. 

Sensor La Crosse:* 4.8ºC*
Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*2.6ºC*
*
Diferença de 2.2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2015 às 01:56)

Parece que a diferença estava mesmo relacionada com o nevoeiro, neste o momento o nevoeiro é quase inexistente, paira somente uma pequena neblina em zonas mais baixas. Em 50min a temperatura caiu 2ºC. Lá fora está tudo encharcado com o nevoeiro, de certo que vai dar para uma boa geada.

Sensor La Crosse:* 2.8ºC*
Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*2.3ºC

Agora sim uma diferença mais aceitável *


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Nov 2015 às 07:14)

Boas

Por  aqui vento moderado ceu limpo sem nevoeiro e 5.6°C


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2015 às 07:21)

Tudo gelado pela torre, a estação regista  *-4,8ºC*







EDIT (8h): -5,8ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2015 às 08:03)

As Penhas da saúde também acordaram com a paisagem pintada:





Temperatura atual -*3,3ºC*


----------



## vamm (23 Nov 2015 às 11:24)

Ontem:

Hoje...


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2015 às 11:50)

Bom dia! Por Bragança regressámos às mínimas negativas *(-1,9ºC)* na minha zona, com bastante geada!

A Sanábria já apresenta uma bonita tonalidade branca! Hoje e amanhã com o vento Norte...


----------



## panda (23 Nov 2015 às 13:06)

Boas
Sol e vento moderado a forte
Temperatura atual 8.9ºC e 36%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2015 às 14:41)

Bom ainda não foi hoje que ocorreu a primeira geada deste Outono/Inverno, após o levantar do nevoeiro a descida da temp. ia bem lançada, mas o fim da madrugada foi ventoso e a humidade depositada pelo nevoeiro nas superficies foi-se.  Pelo que a mínima ocorreu logo pelas 2:30h.

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas na passada madrugada*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 2.1ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 2.7ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 3.0ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 3.0ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*1.9ºC*

Atualmente céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado
Temp. Atual: 10.8ºC


----------



## Beric D (23 Nov 2015 às 15:12)

Será que ainda vamos ter um nevão como deve ser antes do natal?


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2015 às 15:33)

Boa tarde.

Esta manhã tivemos a primeira geada generalizada e já com valores inferiores a 0ºC na maior parte das estações da cidade. Eu registei apenas 0,2ºC, mas costumo ter assim valores mais altos na mínima.

Esta manhã.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2015 às 18:22)

Vento fraco ou nulo, céu limpo e descida acentuada da temperatura (vamos lá ver se o vento colabora mais esta noite).
Coloquei o meu velho sensor La Crosse WS 9135 ao ar livre fora do rs de rolo, só para ver se há diferenças (espero é que o sinal não se misture, porque como já disse aqui, ambos os sensores transmitem na mesma frequência).

Temp. Atual: *5.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2015 às 19:14)

Boas...hoje foi de céu limpinho todo o dia ...hoje já pedia mais agasalho ,vento fresco e com 8.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2015 às 19:45)

Bom afinal parece que existe arrefecimento radiativo:
*
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *4.5ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse  WS 9135 (mais velho): *3.2ºC*

Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*4.7ºC*

De algum modo o arrefecimento radiativo dos corpos tem alguma lógica, porque se repararmos o processo envolvido nas geadas deve ser o mesmo, ou seja não é preciso estarem 0ºC para gear, muito embora valores abaixo deste devam ser atingidos por arrefecimento radiativo das várias superficies de corpos, tendo-se como reslutado a geada.

A única questão aqui é por que motivo a sonda Auriol não sofre grande variação em relação às sondas que estão no interior do RS de rolo.

Creio que neste momento os -4.9ºC de mínima deste ano cairam por terra


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2015 às 21:01)

Algum vento fraco a predominar queda de temperatura estagnada:
*
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *4.8ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *4.1ºC*

Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*5.1ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Nov 2015 às 21:02)

boas

dia de sol com vento fraco ate ao meio da tarde. 
Actualmente sem alterações, estão 5.8ºC 

temperaturas: 5.2ºC mínima  \  13.3ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2015 às 21:16)

Boas...vento fresco e com 7.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2015 às 21:41)

Aparentementemente sempre que o vento pára, o sensor La Crosse mais antigo começa a baixar a temperatura abruptamente, tal e qual como acontece nas geadas.
*
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *3.9ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *2.6ºC*

Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*5.4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 21:55)

As mínimas para esta próxima madrugada previstas pelo IPMA já estão a ser batidas neste momento em algumas estações.

Exemplo: Carrazêda de Ansiães tem mínima prevista redonda de 1ºC; às 20:00 registava *-1,4ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2015 às 22:01)

Incrível, a estação de Carrazêda de Ansiães, às 20h já registava uma temperatura de *-1,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2015 às 22:03)

Boas...o vento a manter a temperatura estacionária,com 7.6ºC e 48%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 13.1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 22:45)

DaniFR disse:


> Incrível, a estação de Carrazêda de Ansiães, às 20h já registava uma temperatura de *-1,4ºC*



E às 21:00 já estava nos *-2,0ºC* !

É o pólo do frio nesta altura:






Mesmo a Torre só agora atingiu também os *-2,0ºC*.

Edição: Penhas da Saúde 1500m ganha: *-2,3ºC* contra -2,1ºC da Torre agora mesmo (22:50).


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2015 às 23:00)

Céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo, temperatura a cair rapidamente, e a este ritmo a mínima vai ser batida antes das 00h. Curioso o valor da estação do Keipha estar tão alto
*
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *2.5ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *1.4ºC *

Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*5.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2015 às 23:11)

Penhas da Saúde *-3,0ºC*; Torre oscilou passando pelos -1,9ºC.

Carrazêda de Ansiães *-2,1ºC* ( a previsão de mínima era -1ºC)

Miranda do Douro também já está em negativos: *-1,0ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2015 às 00:00)

Permanecem as mesmas condições de uma hora atrás, veremos se as nuvens altas que estão em progressão para sul não vão estragar o valor da mínima.
*
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *1.2ºC - Temp. Mínima do dia de ontem
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *0.4ºC*

Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*2.1ºC*


----------



## Dematos (24 Nov 2015 às 00:22)

Por aqui já se atingiu a temperatura mais baixa depois do verão, a pouco: 5,4°C!  Depois subiu para a zona dos 6 e agora parece querer cair outravez, neste momento: 5,8°C. 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norther (24 Nov 2015 às 00:56)

Boas noites, por aqui estão 2.2ºC com vento fraco do quadrante N, 71% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2015 às 08:24)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 5.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2015 às 09:42)

Boas ...manhã calma ,sem vento,ambiente na rua vai aquecendo,com 12.3ºC...a subir bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2015 às 11:01)

O sol vai aquecendo o ambiente na rua,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (24 Nov 2015 às 11:49)

Bom dia, mais uma bela geada pelo nordeste. Mínima de *-2,6ºC* na minha zona.

Por agora, céu encoberto, e apenas *6,7ºC*. Sensação de frio...


----------



## Dematos (24 Nov 2015 às 12:41)

Aqui a mínima foi de 1,6°C (de tremer o dente); agora18,7°C. 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2015 às 13:55)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (24 Nov 2015 às 14:56)

Boas tardes por aqui registei uma temperatura mínima  de 1.5ºC 
Neste momento 13.6ºC 
42% HR
vento fraco do quadrante NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2015 às 16:40)

Boas...sol já em queda ,vento fraco,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2015 às 17:56)

Mínima de *-3,2ºC* na Torre, às 00:41, portanto desde logo parou de descer, ontem tinha descido bastante mais.

Dados actuais às 17:50






Imagem de hoje das pistas, à hora da culminação do sol:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2015 às 19:03)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,vento fraco ,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2015 às 19:19)

Boas
Hoje por aqui já tive temperatura negativa
Durante o dia ainda apareceram algumas nuvens altas
Temperatura atual 7.6ºC e 73%Hr

Dados de hoje  -0.5ºC / 12.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2015 às 20:31)

*Primeira geada *deste Outono/Inverno esta manhã e* primeira mínima negativa*. O dia prosseguiu frio e com periodos de muita nebulosidade média que iam tapando a luz solar. O vento foi em geral fraco.

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas na passada madrugada*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* -1,1ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* -0.2ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* -0.3ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* -0.2ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*-0.4ºC*

Pena não conseguir saber ao certo qual foi a mínima do sensor mais antigo, porque a consola não o permite

Atualmente céu geralmente nublado a não permitir a descida acentuada da temperatura e vento fraco a nulo
*
Temperaturas atuais:
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *7.5ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *6.7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2015 às 20:48)

Boas

por aqui o dia foi de muita geada pela manha, de resto o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde. 
sai cedo o local mais frio foi entre os nós de Carregal do sal e o nó de Oliveirinha (IC12) estavam -2.5ºC no sensor do carro as 06.35 

Actualmente sem Grandes alterações, sigo com 9.5ºC 

temperaturas -0.5ºC mínima  \  13.7ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2015 às 21:21)

Boas...céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 9.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2015 às 21:50)

Boas...nuvens altas a chegar ,a servir de cobertor  ,temperatura a subir,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Dematos (25 Nov 2015 às 02:45)

Esta noite já menos fria: 7,5°C! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jPdF (25 Nov 2015 às 09:06)

Com a presença de nevoeiro a temperatura estranhamente levou um tombo na ordem dos 4ºC, descendo de 8º às 7:00 para 4,6º às 8:35.








http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish

Atualmente já subir nos 6,1º, curiosamente uma das estações com temp. mais baixa no momento do interior centro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2015 às 10:52)

Bom dia .

Noite muito menos fria...o dia já está a ser mais quente ,com 15.6ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2015 às 11:44)

Boas...vai subindo a temperatura,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2015 às 12:43)

Boas...mais quente,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2015 às 13:31)

Boas...já chegou aos 18.0ºC...de momento 17.8ºC e algum vento de NWN.


----------



## baojoao (25 Nov 2015 às 13:32)

Por aqui o céu vai estando nublado. Hoje o dia acordou com nevoeiro e uma temperatura mais elevada.

PS: Alguém me sabe dizer se sou só eu que estou com problemas em ver os modelos numéricos através dos links da página inicial do fórum?


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2015 às 13:32)

grande ventania aqui durante a madrugada e agora também
ceu muito nublado, muito vento e bem fresquinho


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2015 às 14:46)




----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2015 às 18:49)

continua a ventania por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2015 às 19:55)

Boas...tarde calma e nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 10.1ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2015 às 20:46)

baojoao disse:


> Por aqui o céu vai estando nublado. Hoje o dia acordou com nevoeiro e uma temperatura mais elevada.
> 
> PS: Alguém me sabe dizer se sou só eu que estou com problemas em ver os modelos numéricos através dos links da página inicial do fórum?




eu também não os consigo ver, simplesmente não aparece os mapas


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2015 às 20:48)

boas

por aqui o dia começou bom nevoeiro cerrado que durou pelo menos até as 10h (Nelas). de resto foi um dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. 
não houve vento por aqui. 
Actualmente não há alterações, sigo com 10.1ºC 

temperaturas: 8.0ºC mínima  \  15.8ºC máxima


----------



## panda (25 Nov 2015 às 21:00)

Boas
Temperatura atual 11.8ºC e 47%Hr pouca humidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2015 às 21:52)

Boas...noite calma,quase sem vento ,com 10.9ºC e 79%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

Nevoeiro cerrado, temperatura atual de 7.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2015 às 00:26)

0,3C de momento em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca


----------



## Nickname (26 Nov 2015 às 00:39)

Nevoeiro, mas não totalmente cerrado aqui. 3.9ºC
A estação de Viseu(cidade) era a mais fria da rede ás 23horas, com 4ºC, situação invulgar.






Essa zona de Várzea da Serra é um gelo. Gostava de saber quantos mínimas negativas terá por ano. Já Moimenta tem imensas, e não está numa zona tão benéfica para que elas aconteçam.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2015 às 08:26)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 11.2ºC...hoje com vontade de subir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2015 às 09:33)

Boas ...sol quente,vento de N,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2015 às 11:46)

Bons dias
Eu por aqui no Tortosendo as 2 da manhã tinha 15ºC e 25%Hr.Tive a verificaras estações do IPMA e aqui pela zona da covilhã, Fundão, manteigas a humidade foi muito baixa alguém me pode explicar este fenómeno 
O ar notava-se mesmo seco não me lembro de tal coisa em Novembro

Temperatura atual 15.3ºC e 41%Hr


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2015 às 11:58)

Bom dia, temperaturas mais amenas pelo nordeste, embora o vento mantenha a sensação de frio...

A mínima foi de *2,4ºC.*

Neste momento algumas nuvens e *14,4ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2015 às 12:21)

AnDré disse:


> 0,3C de momento em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca



Fotos da geada, arranjam-se?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2015 às 12:50)

Boas ...céu limpo e algum vento,com 18.8ºC...sol bem quente.


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2015 às 13:47)

Boas 
Sol e algumas nuvens, vento fraco
Temperatura atual 18.8ºC e 41%Hr


----------



## Norther (26 Nov 2015 às 13:57)

Boas tardes, por estas bandas registo uma temperatura de 19.7ºC, 41%HR, 1020.9hpa, vento fraco de S


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2015 às 14:05)

Boas ...céu limpo e sol perigoso ,é bom para as constipações ,com 19.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2015 às 15:29)

O sol continua forte ,com 18.9ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (26 Nov 2015 às 17:42)

Bragança à pouco... Como se chama este tipo de nuvens?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2015 às 18:27)

Boas...fim de tarde tudo calmo ,ainda com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2015 às 20:25)

Boas...noite calma ,ainda 14.5ºC e 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Nov 2015 às 21:19)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro cerrado, situação curiosa de manha, o nevoeiro estendeu-se até Canas de Cenhorim com a temperatura do carro sempre entre os 8ºC e os 5ºC , chego a entrada de Nelas o carro muda para os 0.5ºC com bastante geada. Assim que sai do nevoeiro a temperatura caiu logo até fiquei admirado, não esperava uma temperatura tão baixa, e havia bastante geada.

De resto o dia foi de sol e sem vento.
Temperaturas 8.3ºC mínima  \  15.8ºC máxima


----------



## vamm (26 Nov 2015 às 23:01)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Bragança à pouco... Como se chama este tipo de nuvens?



Que linda lenticular!


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2015 às 23:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos da geada, arranjam-se?


É uma situação tão comum aqui que nem tirei fotografias. A mínima foi de -0,8c. (Termometro à janela)

Hoje a noite está bem mais amena.
7,6c e algum vento.


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2015 às 23:54)

Temperatura atual 9.5ºC e 77%Hr

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 19.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2015 às 08:01)

Mínima há instantes de 1,8c. Agora 2,3c. Geada residual.

(Logo meto uma ou duas fotos que tirei agora, é que a Internet não dá para mais)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2015 às 11:12)

Boas ...mais um dia quente   e seco,já marcha nos 17.3ºC...sol perigoso .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2015 às 12:05)

Boas ...poucos dias para o mês do menino de Jesus...parece verão ,na rua só de manga curta...o sol até faz ferver a mioleira ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Norther (27 Nov 2015 às 13:42)

É mesmo Albimeteo, temperatura bem alta, por aqui resgisto 18.3ºC, 51% HR e vento fraco de Norte.
A mínima desta noite foi de 7.2ºC


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2015 às 13:50)

Boas 
Céu limpo e vento de N, fraco a moderado
Temperatura atual 16.9ºC e 53%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2015 às 15:24)

Boas ...já houve rega...mas manual ,do céu vai ser tarde ,a até deu para apanhar bronze e deu para equipar-me há verão ...maravilha,lá fora com 18.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2015 às 17:00)

Bom...mais um fim de tarde com tudo calmo ,já ando farto de ver o mesmo filme ,já perdi o numero das sessões ,lá fora ainda com 17.3ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2015 às 19:49)

Boas...ainda temperatura de 14.7ºC...sem frio.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2015 às 20:15)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Bragança à pouco... Como se chama este tipo de nuvens?


Fantástica!


----------



## Nickname (27 Nov 2015 às 21:34)

8ºC certos, depois de um dia bem ameno, máxima de 18.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2015 às 21:39)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NWN,com 13.5ºC e 64%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2015 às 22:49)

Céu com algumas nuvens
Temperatura atual 8.2ºC e 84%Hr

Dados de hoje  6.4ºC / 17.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2015 às 23:20)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Bragança à pouco... Como se chama este tipo de nuvens?



 _altostratus lenticularis_! Há um tópico para deixares lá esta "pérola"! 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nuvens-lenticulares.6444/page-2


----------



## Nickname (28 Nov 2015 às 00:04)

6.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2015 às 01:14)

Geada fraca esta manhã em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.


----------



## Nickname (28 Nov 2015 às 08:02)

3.7ºC e sol radiante 
Mínima de 3ºC


----------



## Serrano (28 Nov 2015 às 11:37)

Mais um dia de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 10.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Nov 2015 às 11:53)

14.4ºC
vista para Noroeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2015 às 12:24)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia com o sol comandar ,algum vento ,com 17.6ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Nickname (28 Nov 2015 às 13:53)

16ºC


----------



## Nickname (28 Nov 2015 às 16:26)

Mal o sol começa a baixar, a temperatura desce imenso.
13.2ºC, após  máxima de 16.3ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2015 às 16:37)

Um dia já mais próprio desta altura do ano. 2ºC de mínima, com um pouco de geada, e uma máxima que não passou de 13ºC.

Por agora 11ºC e uns pequenos cumulus a sudoeste.


----------



## huguh (28 Nov 2015 às 16:59)

Mais uma tarde bem agradável com céu limpo e sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2015 às 17:53)

Boas...depois de uma tarde cheio de sol,a findar o dia...tudo calmo ,com 14.2ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## panda (28 Nov 2015 às 19:11)

Boas 
Mais um dia de sol mas um pouco mais fresco do k ontem
Temperatura atual 10.3ºC e 70%Hr

Dados de hoje  5.1ºC / 15.5ºC


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2015 às 19:11)




----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2015 às 19:27)

Hoje dia de sol com máxima 19.2ºC e 5.6ºC de mínima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2015 às 19:34)

Boas...vento de N,com 12.8ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2015 às 20:57)

Boa noite.

O dia foi essencialmente de céu limpo e vento fraco, se bem que o início da manhã e madrugada foram de nevoeiro e neblina, sendo que a mínima foi só obtida às 8h:42m.

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas na passada madrugada*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 3.4ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 4.2ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 4.1ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 4.2ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*4.5ºC*

Atualmente céu limpo e brisa fraca mas constante a não permitir a descida da temperatura.
*
Temperaturas atuais:
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *10.0ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *9.2ºC*

*Estação Molelos/Keipha- 9.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2015 às 21:39)

Boas...hoje o ar já é mais fresco,vento de N,com 11.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2015 às 22:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> o início da manhã e madrugada foram de nevoeiro e neblina, sendo que a mínima foi só obtida às 8h:42m.



As situações de nevoeiro/neblina parecem inverter a relação mais comum entre as mínimas daí e de Molelos, colocando esta com valores mais altos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2015 às 22:26)

A natureza vai dando a resposta às alterações climáticas. No final desta tarde descobri algo alarmante na minha cerejeira, *refiro-me a 2 flores a 24 dias do início do Inverno*, receio que se o AA se mantiver por muito mais tempo a árvore comece a sua floração, o que na minha opinião (pois percebo pouco do assunto) poderá ser mau para o ciclo de vida da própria árvore, pois provavelmente para o próximo ano quando chegar a Primavera não vai dar flores nem folhas e muito menos frutos, e as flores e folhas que surgirem agora vão morrer com a geada. Por isso pede-se urgentemente a vinda do mau tempo para reduzir o fotoperíodo, para que árvore desenvolva mais ácido abscísico e iniba este processo.
Peço desculpa pela falta de qualidade, mas já era escuro e não consegui fazer melhor:


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2015 às 23:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> No final desta tarde descobri algo alarmante na minha cerejeira, *refiro-me a 2 flores a 24 dias do início do Inverno*



  é como se a árvore sentisse que o pico do inverno já passou, como se fosse fevereiro ou princípio de março. Será que é possível ter duas épocas de floração no mesmo ano agrícola? Será interessante marcar esse ramo e verificar se ele volta a florir na época normal (se houver "época normal"...).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2015 às 23:33)

O AA vai manter-se... contudo mesmo que as condições não sejam as melhores... as temperaturas mínimas tendem a descer... as geadas são possíveis e essa floração estará condenada... contudo não deixa de ser um registo interessante e inquietante!
2015 está prestes a terminar e não deixará saudades... ano demasiado monótono e desinteressante em todos os aspectos, que parece se vai pautar pelo desinteresse mesmo até ao fim... uma coisa é certa, vai compensar... não sei quando... mas vai!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2015 às 23:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A natureza vai dando a resposta às alterações climáticas. No final desta tarde descobri algo alarmante na minha cerejeira, *refiro-me a 2 flores a 24 dias do início do Inverno*, receio que se o AA se mantiver por muito mais tempo a árvore comece o seu período de florescimento, o que na minha opinião (pois percebo pouco do assunto) poderá ser mau para o ciclo de vida da própria árvore, pois provavelmente para o próximo ano quando chegar a Primavera não vai dar flores nem folhas e muito menos frutos, e as flores e folhas que surgirem agora vão morrer com a geada. Por isso pede-se urgentemente a vinda do mau tempo para reduzir o fotoperíodo, para que árvore desenvolva mais ácido abscísico e iniba este processo.
> Peço desculpa pela falta de qualidade, mas já era escuro e não consegui fazer melhor:


As plantas estão todas trocadas, tenho reparado em muitas situações semelhantes este ano aqui no Porto; macieiras que ainda nem perderam a folha e magnólias que florescem em janeiro e fevereiro já a florir, castanheiros-da-índia com as gemas a abrir, enfim, podia continuar...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2015 às 23:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A natureza vai dando a resposta às alterações climáticas. No final desta tarde descobri algo alarmante na minha cerejeira, *refiro-me a 2 flores a 24 dias do início do Inverno*, receio que se o AA se mantiver por muito mais tempo a árvore comece o seu período de florescimento, o que na minha opinião (pois percebo pouco do assunto) poderá ser mau para o ciclo de vida da própria árvore, pois provavelmente para o próximo ano quando chegar a Primavera não vai dar flores nem folhas e muito menos frutos, e as flores e folhas que surgirem agora vão morrer com a geada. Por isso pede-se urgentemente a vinda do mau tempo para reduzir o fotoperíodo, para que árvore desenvolva mais ácido abscísico e iniba este processo.
> Peço desculpa pela falta de qualidade, mas já era escuro e não consegui fazer melhor:


Também reparei que aqui as árvores antes das geadas tinham flor, até mesmo os campos estavam cheios de flores, agora já morreu tudo...a queda da folha das árvores está muito atrasada, os plátanos por exemplo ainda estão cheios mas as folhas já estão secas, pereiras, macieiras, romeiras, pessegueiros etc ainda tinham muita folha verde mas agora devido ás geadas as folhas estão todas "queimadas" e já caem com qualquer ventinho que haja...com estas pequenas coisas dá para perceber que algo não está bem...


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2015 às 00:21)

A noite já vai avançada, o céu continua limpo, mas o vento fraco está muito persistente pelo que a temperatura continua sem conseguir descer. Pelo andamento e se a madrugada continuar assim a mínima deverá ser bem alta hoje.
*
Temperaturas atuais:
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) :* 9.5ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *8.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2015 às 10:07)

Bom dia .

Esta noite já foi mais fresca ,céu limpo e algum vento de NNE,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Nov 2015 às 11:32)

Mínima: 3.3ºC
Vento uma constante esta manhã.
Sol e 11.6ºC por agora.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2015 às 11:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> ano demasiado monótono e desinteressante em todos os aspectos



Concordo com tudo o resto, mas nisto tenho que discordar . Este ano foi fértil em fenómenos "anormais", para mim foi muito interessante. Houve vários recordes batidos, fenómenos de precipitação de grande período de recorrência, quiçá inéditos em alguns locais, temperaturas extremas, fenómenos e valores de vento e de pressão extremos também, e já não falando de além fronteiras! A própria situação de seca vivida é interessante, não incomum claro, mas é mais um desvio do normal.
E não esquecer as ocorrências nos arquipélagos atlânticos. Quando tiver disponibilidade e mais perto do fim do ano faço uma extensa lista que, espero, vão achar interessante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2015 às 16:19)

Boa tarde.

O dia está a ser de céu limpo e vento fraco ou nulo, o vento deve ter acalmado bastante já no fim da madrugada pois a temperatura ainda desceu bem, tendo a mínima sido alcançada pelas 7h:55m

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas na passada madrugada*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 3.2ºC*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 4.1ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 4.0ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2: *3.8ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*4.1ºC*

*Temperaturas atuais:
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *12.5ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *11.9ºC*


----------



## Nickname (29 Nov 2015 às 17:39)

9.2ºC

*Máxima: 14.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2015 às 17:40)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol,neste momento,temperatura a descer bem ,com 11.2ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Serrano (29 Nov 2015 às 18:31)

7°C no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 14°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2015 às 18:44)

Boas...sem vento a temperatura até desliza ,com 10.5ºC e 68%HR...pressão em alta.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2015 às 19:36)

Alguns registos desta Primavera Outonal na cerejeira do meu quintal
Hoje já de sépalas completamente abertas:

















A Felosinha do cair da tarde:





Por entre a cerejeira:


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

Boas 
Temperatura atual 6.1ºC e 77%Hr

Dados de hoje  2.5ºC / 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2015 às 20:57)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 9.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2015 às 21:04)

Céu limpo e vento nulo predominantemente.
*
Temperaturas às 21h:
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *5.8ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *5.1ºC
Estação Molelos/Keipha- 8.1ºC*


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2015 às 23:02)

Temperatura hoje esta com vontade de descer, 4.2ºC atuais e 80%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Nov 2015 às 00:32)

Céu limpo e vento nulo predominantemente, mas com mais alguns períodos de brisa muito fraca.
*
Temperaturas às 00:30h:
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *3.4ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *2.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2015 às 01:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Alguns registos desta Primavera Outonal na cerejeira do meu quintal
> Hoje já de sépalas completamente abertas:



 estou a ver mal ou está a dar flor e ainda as próprias folhas não secaram completamente e caíram? Esta simultaneidade ocorre mesmo quando a floração acontece na época normal? As árvores estão confusas! 

Penso que estes registos deviam ficar também no tópico do Outono 2015... ou seria no da Primavera 2016? Já nem sei 

A felosa está adorável! Bela foto!


----------



## Nickname (30 Nov 2015 às 08:41)

Nickname disse:


> Ás 23:30 fui deixar um sensor aqui
> https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Vi...m2!3m1!1s0xd23363eebc35ccd:0xf6bfc08821e7449a , onde a ribeira do Pintor desagua no Rio Pavia. O caro marcava 11ºC a essa hora, menos 4ºC que os que marcava em minha casa, a menos de 3km de distância. Estou curioso para ver  a mínima e compará-la com as das estações do ipma.



Na altura o valor foi tão pouco impressionante que nem o vim aqui relatar, mas hoje voltei a fazer o mesmo e a mínima foi de -2.5ºC, estava tudo branquinho, ja onde moro foi de 0.1ºC

P.S. 8:55 sigo com 1.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2015 às 08:54)

Bom dia! Por Bragança o outono termina com uma bela camada de geada, fruto do nevoeiro que ainda persiste nos vales mais baixos e dos -3,9ºC actuais.... A temperatura mais baixa deste outono climatológico.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2015 às 09:31)

Bom dia .

Boas...vamos acabar com o mês com...sol e tempo seco ,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2015 às 10:19)

Geada esta manhã em Vilarandelo - Valpaços ( Trás -os - Montes ) 

Foto de Beatriz Lagarelhos ( Facebook )


----------



## panda (30 Nov 2015 às 13:01)

Boas
Hoje a temperatura desceu até aos 0.6ºC. Geada pela manhã agora muito sol com uma temperatura atual de 11.8ºC e 66%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2015 às 13:34)

Boas ...muito sol e com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2015 às 15:35)

Esta manhã, já uma  geada bem generalizada. Mínima de -2ºC no meu sensor, mas da ordem de -4ºC noutras estações aqui da cidade.

Esta manhã.





O vidro da frente. A quantidade de geada acaba por depender mais da humidade que da temperatura.





Do lado esquerdo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2015 às 15:42)

Boas ...100% sol ,com 14.4ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## Thomar (30 Nov 2015 às 15:44)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, já uma  geada bem generalizada. Mínima de -2ºC no meu sensor, mas da ordem de -4ºC noutras estações aqui da cidade.
> 
> Esta manhã.
> 
> ...


Que bela camada, assim dá gosto ver!


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2015 às 16:58)

Descendo de Bragança para Mirandela o panorama era este:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2015 às 17:14)

Boas...cheguei ao fim do mês com 45.0mm de ,tudo na primeira semana ,isto é que vai uma seca lá fora já vai refrescando,com 11.7ºC e como sempre nada se mexe .


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Nov 2015 às 18:29)

StormRic disse:


> estou a ver mal ou está a dar flor e ainda as próprias folhas não secaram completamente e caíram? Esta simultaneidade ocorre mesmo quando a floração acontece na época normal? As árvores estão confusas!
> 
> Penso que estes registos deviam ficar também no tópico do Outono 2015... ou seria no da Primavera 2016? Já nem sei
> 
> A felosa está adorável! Bela foto!



Obrigado StormRic.
É isso mesmo, as folhas da época anterior ainda nem caíram e já está a dar flor. Habitualmente isto não acontece, na Primavera a árvore encontra-se toda despida e lá por finais de Março meados de Abril começa a florir. Espero é que não seja um problema da árvore, mas sim um problema relacionado com o Outono seco. Não sei se esta floração precoce será caso único aqui pela zona, mas em termos de queda de folha,  por exemplo, conheço aqui nas redondezas alguns diospireiros que ainda têm as folhas todas, mas já com as cores da época.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Nov 2015 às 18:40)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco ou nulo, com muita geada pela manhã, note-se que neste Outono ainda *é só a 2ª. geada. *

Temperaturas *mínimas registadas hoje*:

Mínimas do rs de rolo:
Sensor La Crosse:* 0.3ºC (até às 8:16h)*
Sonda Auriol p/auto 1:* 1.2ºC*
Sonda Auriol(nova):* 1.1ºC*

Mínima externa ao rs de rolo:
Sonda Auriol p/auto 2:* 1.0ºC *

Mínima Estação Molelos/Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) :*1.2ºC*

Atualmente céu limpo, brisa esporádica e descida de temperatura algo rápida.
*
Temperaturas atuais:
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *7.1ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *6.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2015 às 19:53)

Boas...continua tudo calmo ,temperatura vai descendo,com 9.4ºC e 62%HR...e a pressão em alta.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2015 às 20:33)

boas

dia de sol, mas frio por aqui, com geada, depois de um fim de semana a apanhar azeitona por Gouveia, de manha frio á tarde andava-se bem. Nao se passou nada de especial.  
Actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 8.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2015 às 20:54)

Boas...com 9.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (30 Nov 2015 às 23:32)

Noite fria com 3.9ºC e 71%Hr

Dados de hoje  0.6ºC / 14.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2015 às 00:31)

Céu limpo e brisa fraca,*

Temperaturas às 00:30h:
Dentro do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9251(mais recente) : *2.7ºC
Fora do RS de rolo* - Sensor La Crosse WS 9135 (mais velho): *1.8ºC*


----------

